# Best amiibo?



## lars708 (Jul 24, 2015)

So which amiibo is the best one is my question? Not about the in-game strength or something but about the looks!

I would like to know what you think is the most perfect looking amiibo, do not only go for Ganondorf because of the cape that has some gold details on it. Oh no, you also have to keep in mind what the original character looks like! 
I want you to pick an amiibo that also really looks like the artwork! (Recognisable face and stuff.)

As for me i will go with my Bowser Jr. it is just a ultra high definition 3D model of him but then in real life! It looks like Bowser Jr. and better than ever, the Clown Cart shines nicely when put in the sunlight and the pose of Bowser Jr. is just really cool. (Rosalina is a good second though, she looks like Rosalina. Something i can not say of Peach.)


----------



## Cress (Jul 24, 2015)

All the Fire Emblem ones look really nice if you get one with a good face. Otherwise... not so much.

All 3 Splatoon amiibos are very detailed and I love them.

I'd also say Dedede because his cape has a bumpy texture to show detail in the fuzzy sections and I think that's really neat.


----------



## Jake (Jul 24, 2015)

i think pit and dark pit are pretty nice.


----------



## lars708 (Jul 24, 2015)

Jake. said:


> i think pit and dark pit are pretty nice.



They are indeed!

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> All the Fire Emblem ones look really nice if you get one with a good face. Otherwise... not so much.
> 
> All 3 Splatoon amiibos are very detailed and I love them.
> 
> I'd also say Dedede because his cape has a bumpy texture to show detail in the fuzzy sections and I think that's really neat.



I do not own any of the Fire Emblem amiibo not because of rarity but because i do not care xD but i think that Lucina looks the best out of the four.


----------



## Jake (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah, out of the FE amiibo, I'd say Lucina and Ike are the best, the Robin and Marth tied for second


----------



## himeki (Jul 24, 2015)

Lucina is nice, and Shulk is really detailed~


----------



## Heyden (Jul 24, 2015)

I like Pit because he has a blue stand, his wings are detailed very well and etc 
Rosalina is also well done IMO, but I'm probably just bias because I like her

not related but the worst is charizard, I can see the glue and joint lines everywhere, he just looks gross


----------



## lars708 (Jul 24, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> I like Pit because he has a blue stand, his wings are detailed very well and etc
> Rosalina is also well done IMO, but I'm probably just bias because I like her
> 
> not related but the worst is charizard, I can see the glue and joint lines everywhere, he just looks gross



Charizard is okay in my opinion, you probably are unlucky with your Charizard. My sister has all Pok?mon amiibo and i do not see those lines more than any other amiibo.


----------



## Jake (Jul 24, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Charizard is okay in my opinion, you probably are unlucky with your Charizard. My sister has all Pok?mon amiibo and i do not see those lines more than any other amiibo.



no, charizard amiibo looks like a mcdonalds toy


----------



## lars708 (Jul 24, 2015)

Jake. said:


> no, charizard amiibo looks like a mcdonalds toy



Whaha well i googled it and i know what you mean now... It's bad. My sister was just really lucky then lol


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 24, 2015)

I like the Ness one but they screwed up his eyes..

they're not supposed to be _that_ big...


The Pikachu one is probably my favourite, since its got a really simple design and they couldn't have gone wrong.

Detail = gna screw it up

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: We all have a dream...


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 24, 2015)

I'd honestly have to say that DK's one of my personal favourites due to the detail in the fur. Excluding that, however, probably the Inkling Girl.


----------



## Tao (Jul 24, 2015)

Probably Samus with Lucina coming second.
The detail is good and the joints are mostly hidden where the characters natural clothing creases and joints are.

Lucina comes second only because of the support stand. I don't really see why it's needed since she would still have about as much support as Samus without it. She gets points for it being clear though, rather than a disgusting urine colored one like Link or a huge friggin' eyesore like ZS Samus.


I would mention Kirby and Yoshi (Smash and/or SMB, either are fine) but they're simple characters. It's less impressive that they would look how they should.


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2015)

Rosalina is my absolute favourite. She was the one I most looked forward to (from the very day they were announced!) and she didn't fail to impress me. 

As for which I think is best made though I'd have to say either Splatoon amiibo are all so perfectly precise there isn't anything to fault about them. But besides them I would have to say *Palutena*. Before her I would have said Pit, Ike, or Lucina, but I think Palutena tops them all she is just so detailed:



Spoiler: Palutena (Large Images)















She is the centrepiece on my amiibo display.


----------



## Jake (Jul 24, 2015)

Tina said:


> Rosalina is my absolute favourite. She was the one I most looked forward to (from the very day they were announced!) and she didn't fail to impress me.
> 
> As for which I think is best made though I'd have to say either Splatoon amiibo are all so perfectly precise there isn't anything to fault about them. But besides them I would have to say *Palutena*. Before her I would have said Pit, Ike, or Lucina, but I think Palutena tops them all she is just so detailed:
> 
> ...



You know how some people have a nice body but an ugly face? Palutena is basically the amiibo version of those people. Also this:


----------



## lars708 (Jul 24, 2015)

Tina said:


> Rosalina is my absolute favourite. She was the one I most looked forward to (from the very day they were announced!) and she didn't fail to impress me.
> 
> As for which I think is best made though I'd have to say either Splatoon amiibo are all so perfectly precise there isn't anything to fault about them. But besides them I would have to say *Palutena*. Before her I would have said Pit, Ike, or Lucina, but I think Palutena tops them all she is just so detailed:
> 
> ...



I wanted Palutena so bad but she wasn't available in any of the stores i visited...


----------



## JCnator (Jul 24, 2015)

Design-wise, I have to commend Samus, Fox, Mega Man and Bowser for being some of the greatest looking amiibo in the universe. These amiibo are so well-detailed they truly represent their own character quite accurately and will be a welcome addition to your gaming collection. It helps that the latter is so easy to obtain and have a lot of functionality that your money will be definitely well-spent no matter what.


----------



## lars708 (Jul 24, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Design-wise, I have to commend Samus, Fox, Mega Man and Bowser for being some of the greatest looking amiibo in the universe. These amiibo are so well-detailed they truly represent their own character quite accurately and will be a welcome addition to your gaming collection. It helps that the latter is so easy to obtain and have a lot of functionality that your money will be definitely well-spent no matter what.



I wish Bowser was easy to obtain here in the Netherlands... He is really hard to find here and it feels wrong. Why the hell would they do that to Bowser


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 24, 2015)

the best amiibo are all the ones I own, because they're mine


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2015)

The best looking amiibo design-wise IMO is Fox, definitely because the expression he gives off like he's going into battle, also how well not only his clothes and fur is detailed, but his little gadgets equipped to him too.  I always say the best design is over-design.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 24, 2015)

Tina said:


> Rosalina is my absolute favourite. She was the one I most looked forward to (from the very day they were announced!) and she didn't fail to impress me.
> 
> As for which I think is best made though I'd have to say either Splatoon amiibo are all so perfectly precise there isn't anything to fault about them. But besides them I would have to say *Palutena*. Before her I would have said Pit, Ike, or Lucina, but I think Palutena tops them all she is just so detailed:
> 
> ...



I still can't get over Palutena's manhands


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 24, 2015)

King Dedede looks amazing


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 24, 2015)

My best amiibo... hmm... I guess the ones that I double-up on when I preorder them would be my best ones as I am actually able to open one of them and use it...

But on topic... My favourite amiibo would have to be Shulk. It is my TBT Avatar.


----------



## Boccages (Jul 24, 2015)

Without any hesitation : Mega Man.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 25, 2015)

I personally would say Shulk is the best amiibo because he is so detailed and cool looking. Another cool thing about Shulk is that his amiibo is one of those few pieces of official Xenoblade merchandise that were created.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 25, 2015)

There's so many amiibo I haven't gotten to see in person since you know... Living in the U.S. and all. 

I really like how the SMB Peach looks just like she does in most games and her face is perfect compared to SSB Peach. 
From ones I've just seen pictures of, I think Olimar looks really good. His helmet could have been potentially really ugly and ruined the whole amiibo, but he seriously looks perfect. 

(And I'm happy to say my Charizard doesn't look like he was assembled by a 2 year old. GameStop really hooked it up)


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 25, 2015)

Ah jeez I have to go with Rosalina because I think just the most aesthetically pleasing character of them all.  I also really like the Lucina one.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 26, 2015)

Villager is King of all amiibos in my book.


----------



## Ramza (Jul 27, 2015)

Can't sack Mr.Pac


----------



## Javocado (Jul 27, 2015)

Gotta go with Falcon, man.


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 27, 2015)

Ganondorf, Dark Pit, and Palutena look great in my opinion, but I guess it makes sense since the characters themselves are some of the most detailed.  If we're talking about our favorites then Sonic all the way, just because nostalgia.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 28, 2015)

Of the amiibo I own, I love how Ness looks. I imported from Amazon as everywhere around me was out and I happened to get a perfect condition Ness (Eyes are perfect, as well as other parts of the design.)


Spoiler: My Ness amiibo











As for one I do not own, I love how Captain Falcon looks with the design of his suit, helmet, and the detail of the underside of his boots. Even though he has a stand, it looks very similar to the stands of the E3 2014 amiibo, which was how I was hoping the stands would be.


----------



## GoldWatson (Jul 29, 2015)

Ness has a nice cartoony looking shine and he resembles the artwork in game quite well.


----------



## lars708 (Jul 31, 2015)

I think i like Toad a lot too though, he is simple but still a nice amiibo!


----------



## Ramza (Jul 31, 2015)

Pac-Man is objectively the best. The only real issue is the visible lines on it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 31, 2015)

Robin and Lucina look really good to be honest, they don't look awful like a lot of the other humanoid characters.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 1, 2015)

King Dedede of course~
also foxxie's awesome <3


----------



## lars708 (Aug 1, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> King Dedede of course~
> also foxxie's awesome <3



I NEED KING DEDEDEEEEEE AAAAH


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 1, 2015)

My favourite is still Shulk. But I do like the concept of the Mr. Game & Watch amiibo with his four different poses.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 1, 2015)

My two Peach amiibo are the only ones I have (idk why I have two of the same one but whatever) and I think they're pretty detailed. But why do their eyebrows look pink??


----------



## abby534534 (Aug 2, 2015)

I really like Pikachu.... clean, cute design, and no plastic stand needed to support him.


----------



## lars708 (Aug 3, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> I really like Pikachu.... clean, cute design, and no plastic stand needed to support him.



Yeah i like most figures without plastic stands too. I do not mind Villager has them though, you do not really see them.


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 3, 2015)

I like the Shulk amiibo the best it has the best details so far for an amiibo.


----------



## himeki (Aug 7, 2015)

I didn't notice in the box but Lucina has a freaking stand...


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 7, 2015)

I like all the animal crossing ones, especially kk, nook and the llamas. I know they arent out yet but they look so nice


----------



## himeki (Aug 7, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:
			
		

> I like all the animal crossing ones, especially kk, nook and the llamas. I know they arent out yet but they look so nice


they are _*alpacas*_
its easy to get them confused but they are alpacas
llamas are more pack animals and they are used for carrying things and not their fur, where as alpacas are lighter and their fur is their main purpose

it says in the guide that they are alpacas


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 7, 2015)

I like Lucario, if he's an amiibo yet? I thought I saw some pictures of his..I'm not sure, I don't buy amiibo, but I have seen the pikachu and i like that one. Rosalina and zelda are cool, too..They were selling them at Target, but I don't know if they're rare or not ^-^;


----------



## Klave (Aug 7, 2015)

Lucario is out, yeah! I haven't seen one personally but he looks to be one of the better ones.
I haven't seen Zelda or Rosalina either. I want them but I'm not too sure on their quality - Luma looks great but Rosalina might be a little low in quality, especially with the plastic support under her dress. Similarly, I don't like the look of Zelda's purple blob support which looks really eh.

Lucina has a support yeah, but it's high quality and fits her pose quite well and is clear. Unlike Link's yellow stand, which is really ugh. I feel like Robin is one of the best - no supports, and his tactician coat is really detailed and high quality. The tome he's holding even has a lot of detail on it!
Palutena would probably come next because of all her detail but one of her hands and the support stop her from coming top.


----------



## himeki (Aug 7, 2015)

Klave said:


> Unlike Link's yellow stand, which is really ugh.



its not yellow its pee coloured

- - - Post Merge - - -



Klave said:


> Unlike Link's yellow stand, which is really ugh.



its not yellow its pee coloured


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 7, 2015)

I love Ness' amiibo, and Pikachu looks great, which isn't that difficult considering he has such a simple design.
Dark Pit, Ganondorf, Fox, and Palutena are greatly detailed, though. 
All three of the Splatoon amiibo look amazing, too.
Oh and I really want the Toad amiibo, because Toad needs some love

I do like the Samus, Captain Falcon, Villager, MegaMan, Olimar, and PacMan Amiibo Mii Costumes for Mario Kart 8, even if I don't play as a Mii



MayorEvvie said:


> they are _*alpacas*_
> its easy to get them confused but they are alpacas
> llamas are more pack animals and they are used for carrying things and not their fur, where as alpacas are lighter and their fur is their main purpose
> 
> it says in the guide that they are alpacas



no they're llamas


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 8, 2015)

Rosalina.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 8, 2015)

The female ones are usually the best. The detail is incredible. Rosalina and Samus are my favourite ones.
Ones made for Yoshi's Woolly World are pretty cool too.


----------



## KeatAlex (Aug 9, 2015)

I'd say Zero Suit Samus. Very detailed and nice. Also Wario has some fine details. Peach is very cute as well.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

I have to say Pac-Man's ammibo design is growing on me


----------



## Sorgatani (Aug 9, 2015)

I only own 5, and 3 of those are Yarn Yoshi.
The other ones are Toad and Inkling Boy.

Out of those, I like Inkling Boy because the level of detail impressed me.
I couldn't see before opening the box, but he's standing in a paint puddle and there's even tread on the sneaker soles.

I like the Bowser amiibo, but I already have a Gacha figure of him in pretty much the same pose.


----------

